# Slashed tyres at Carrefour



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

In the last few months, the tyres on my UK registered car have been damaged in the car park at Carrefour Benidorm (Finestrat). The first time a screw was driven into the tyre, the second was a nail and the latest was done with a knife. On each occasion, the damage was in the sidewall of the tyre and could not have been done by accidentally driving over something. A friend who also drives a UK registered car has also had his tyres damaged in the same way.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're resident in Spain (as per your profile), why are they registered in UK?????


Maybe someone objects to people breaking the law and not matriculating their vehicles?


If you are NOT Spanish resident, then maybe they think you are - is your profile correct?


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

chances are it's a distraction crime attempt. They will be going in one door to steel stuff whilst you are on the other side of the car fixing the spare wheel on. Happened to me in Barcelona once but I caught them out as I had to get the locking wheel nut adapter out of the glove box and found a bandit trying the passenger door. I managed to scare them off with the wheel nut wrench that was conveniently in my hand at the time.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> If you're resident in Spain (as per your profile), why are they registered in UK?????
> 
> 
> Maybe someone objects to people breaking the law and not matriculating their vehicles?
> ...


Hi - are these supposed to be valid reasons for such criminal and potentially life-threatening activity? I wonder if we'd expect such 'excuses' to be acceptable if a Spanish registered car were to be damaged, similarly, in the UK? 
I, for one, sympathise with the OP car owner and hope that such vandalism does not occur again. 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> If you're resident in Spain (as per your profile), why are they registered in UK?????
> 
> 
> Maybe someone objects to people breaking the law and not matriculating their vehicles?
> ...


Does that make it OK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its a possible reason, whether its acceptable or not I guess. In certain areas, there is a "dislike" of expats arriving and taking the few jobs - no its not rational, nor is it right, but, if it is the UK registered car thats causing it to happen, the culprit would be better off informing the guardia of the car, rather than vandalising it!!

That said, are there other cars/non UK cars getting the same treatment and what do Carrefour have to say?? Altho they're not responsible financially, they may have CCTV or wardens who may offer advice or help??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PeteSm said:


> Does that make it OK?



no of course it doesn't make it OK

but it might just explain why it keeps happening , although as jojo says. if that's the issue, then whoever is doing it should really just inform the Guardia

which is what you should do when it happens


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

PeteSm said:


> Does that make it OK?


Of course not! Just might be their reasoning.


Why are the vehicles in question not legalized? Don't forget, if they are here illegally then they might not even have valid insurance. 


<begin rant>

I, and many others on this forum, can not understand why so many Brits (and other foreigners) think it's OK to break the law and keep vehicles on foreign plates despite living in Spain! 

<end rant>


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Of course not! Just might be their reasoning.
> 
> 
> Why are the vehicles in question not legalized? Don't forget, if they are here illegally then they might not even have valid insurance.
> ...


Totally agree. These people are evading tax either here or in the UK as well as breaking the law. I'm more concerned at the roadworthiness of some of these vehicles, not the insurance which is nearly always valid, despite the illegality. 

I don't condone acts of vandalism but whenever I see a UK registered car which clearly belongs to a resident I do feel like leaving a note saying 'Observe Spanish law or go back to where you came from'.

It's this cavalier 'I'm a Brit, these laws don't apply to me' attitude that understandably irks the Guardia and others who deal with these offenders and often sours their attitude towards the rest of us who observe laws and don't think that Spain is a British colony and we come as conquistadores.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Totally agree. These people are evading tax either here or in the UK as well as breaking the law. I'm more concerned at the roadworthiness of some of these vehicles, not the insurance which is nearly always valid, despite the illegality.
> 
> I don't condone acts of vandalism but whenever I see a UK registered car which clearly belongs to a resident I do feel like leaving a note saying 'Observe Spanish law or go back to where you came from'.
> 
> It's this cavalier 'I'm a Brit, these laws don't apply to me' attitude that understandably irks the Guardia and others who deal with these offenders and often sours their attitude towards the rest of us who observe laws and don't think that Spain is a British colony and we come as conquistadores.



I too have thought about leaving such a note. When I'm really p*ssed off, I even contemplate removing their rear number plate. I wonder how long it would take them to get a replacement? (I wouldn't do this or condone any one else doing it, of course ).


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

PeteSm said:


> In the last few months, the tyres on my UK registered car have been damaged in the car park at Carrefour Benidorm (Finestrat). The first time a screw was driven into the tyre, the second was a nail and the latest was done with a knife. On each occasion, the damage was in the sidewall of the tyre and could not have been done by accidentally driving over something. A friend who also drives a UK registered car has also had his tyres damaged in the same way.


Odds on it was the Roma trying it on (as has been said) and looking to rob you.
Of course a UK plated car will catch their eye as they will assume that you are new here, so in your case I would avoid shopping there on the likes of Lidl / Aldi where I have heard that they target unwary shoppers.

Doubt its another Brit though, still you never know reading some of the comments on this thread. 

For sure you are best to get the issue sorted at some stage (UK plates that is) and thereare a few dealers who run adds in the free press who will take a UK plated car in as a PX.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

is it maybe a racism sign?

I have never heard if Brits are welcome in Spain...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lonely said:


> is it maybe a racism sign?
> 
> *I have never heard if Brits are welcome in Spain*...


really??

certainly I've never come across anti-Brit feeling per se

anti-foreigners of all nationalities who break the law, or don't appear to believe that the law applies them, or that they don't need to pay tax on their earnings etc., yes

I'd say it's likely to be either scenario put forward - either someone hoping to rob the newcomers, or someone angry at the foreigners who, if they live here & don't matriculate their cars to Spanish plates, are breaking the law


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I assume that you have reported it to the GC on each occasion ?
After the 2nd time I'd have been lying in wait for them ! :spy: :brick: :laser: :madgrin:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lonely said:


> is it maybe a racism sign?
> 
> I have never heard if Brits are welcome in Spain...


I've not heard of Brits being UN welcome in Spain, although I wouldn't be surprised if they were in some areas due to unsocial behaviour more than taking jobs from the Spanish or illegal practices like not registering vehicles


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've not heard of Brits being UN welcome in Spain, although I wouldn't be surprised if they were in some areas due to unsocial behaviour more than taking jobs from the Spanish or illegal practices like not registering vehicles


Brits certainly aren't unwelcome where I live, quite the opposite. The locals are far more likely to knock on the door and tell you you've left your lights on than slash your tyres.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Brits certainly aren't unwelcome where I live, quite the opposite. The locals are far more likely to knock on the door and tell you you've left your lights on than slash your tyres.


Or bring tomatoes, oranges, chestnuts, home pressed olive oil, whatever is in season and in surplus on their fincas...


----------



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

PeteSm said:


> In the last few months, the tyres on my UK registered car have been damaged in the car park at Carrefour Benidorm (Finestrat). The first time a screw was driven into the tyre, the second was a nail and the latest was done with a knife. On each occasion, the damage was in the sidewall of the tyre and could not have been done by accidentally driving over something. A friend who also drives a UK registered car has also had his tyres damaged in the same way.


Since then, I have been told that at least 2 Norwegian registered cars have also had their tyres tampered with in the same car park. Not just Anglophobia then but general xenophobia by the look of it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PeteSm said:


> Since then, I have been told that at least 2 Norwegian registered cars have also had their tyres tampered with in the same car park. Not just Anglophobia then but general xenophobia by the look of it.


I hope you all have informed the store and indeed the guardia, so that they can keep a watch

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I hope you all have informed the store and indeed the guardia, so that they can keep a watch
> 
> Jo xxx


let's hope so


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This type of vandalism should never be condoned but had all these vehicles been on Spanish plates as required by law it wouldn't have happened in the first place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> This type of vandalism should never be condoned but had all these vehicles been on Spanish plates as required by law it wouldn't have happened in the first place.


some might be holidaymakers to be fair - but the OP at least stated that it was over the course of months - so in that case you're more than likely correct


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> some might be holidaymakers to be fair - but the OP at least stated that it was over the course of months - so in that case you're more than likely correct


Wherever you live, life is easier if you observe the laws.

In the past few weeks an animal shelter and a boarding kennels not far from Estepona have been closed down for not having the required licences. 
Much protest from some Brits...
I ask these people to consider their reaction to a group of Spaniards or any foreigners setting up such establishments in the UK without ascertaining what laws they were required to observe....

When in Spain, do as the Spaniards. Simple.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Of course not! Just might be their reasoning.
> 
> 
> Why are the vehicles in question not legalized? Don't forget, if they are here illegally then they might not even have valid insurance.
> ...


Hi - why have you assumed the '_vehicles in question_' are not legal...? 

When I moved to Spain I arrived in my elderly, but still roadworthy, Suzuki jeep, which displayed its _'GB' _number plate. I kept it and drove it, quite legally, in Spain for the period allowed (I recall that was for 6 months, at that time). As I could not afford, then, to change its number plates to Spanish ones, I had to send it to the local '_knacker's yard', _despite it being in very good condition. Obviously, I couldn't sell it in Spain, as a new owner would have been faced with the same expense - for a car which was 18 years old..! I was in tears as my car was loaded onto the truck - but I had to comply, obviously, with Spanish law! 
For your information, during the 6 months in which I lived in the Asturian town and parked my jeep outside my home, on the road, no-one tampered with it, or saw fit to vandalise it! Yet, it was the only '_GB_' registered car in town - and, at that time, the '_cold_ war' between the 'Formula One' drivers, Lewis Hamilton (from London) and Fernando Alonso (Oviedo, Asturias) was at its height..! 

Perhaps anyone here, who's seeking some justification for the vandalism described within this thread, would do better to read up, firstly, on the law concerning the use of EU registered vehicles in Spain! I would be outraged to hear of any Spanish car being attacked in England - regardless of its legality.

As OPs have advised, the response on the part of any aggrieved local person should be to inform the Police - NOT to take the law into his/her own hands! I feel sure, however, that robbery was the more likely explanation - for which no excuse could suffice!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - why have you assumed the '_vehicles in question_' are not legal...?



Cos there always have been and still seem to be so many????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

When they tried their luck with me in Barcelona I was on holiday in my Uk registered car, it had only been in spain for 24 hours!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> Cos there always have been and still seem to be so many?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi - perhaps the real problem lies with a lack of understanding of the laws concerned - even Spanish_ Guardia Civil_ officers have been known to fine British drivers of UK registered vehicles, in error, on this issue, as a '_Google_' search would demonstrate..! 

We have the right to live here for up to 180 days a year, without becoming 'tax -resident, don't we? In exactly the same way, we can bring a UK registered vehicle here and use it on Spanish roads, for the same period of time! So, a Brit. could spend half the year, every year, enjoying life here in Spain, perhaps in his/her own property, whilst accompanied by his/her own car, with no need, whatsoever, to register the vehicle as Spanish!

Here's the relevant link from the '*YouGov'* *Driving in Spain'* webpage:

*Importing your UK-registered vehicle from the UK to Spain*

If you spend longer than six months of the year in Spain with your UK-registered car, Spanish law says you must register your vehicle with the Spanish authorities. For information on how to do this (including how to change your licence plate) consult the Dirección General de Trafico . The RACE (Real Automóvil Club de España) also provides useful guidance about all aspects of importing your vehicle.

Please note that it is unlikely that you will be able to register right- hand drive vehicles such as vans and commercial vehicles.

UK-registered vehicles being driven in Spain must comply with all UK requirements for road tax, M.O.T. and third party insurance covering the full time period the vehicle is used in Spain, up to the six- month limit./END QUOTE

Saludos,
GC


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

That's my take on it, and if the car were used by visiting family and friends, there is no reason it couldn't be driven all year. As long as it was legal in the Uk of course.

It's not about the car being in Spain for 183 days, it's about the owner being in Spain for 183 days.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - perhaps the real problem lies with a lack of understanding of the laws concerned - even Spanish_ Guardia Civil_ officers have been known to fine British drivers of UK registered vehicles, in error, on this issue, as a '_Google_' search would demonstrate..!
> 
> We have the right to live here for up to 180 days a year, without becoming 'tax -resident, don't we? In exactly the same way, we can bring a UK registered vehicle here and use it on Spanish roads, for the same period of time! So, a Brit. could spend half the year, every year, enjoying life here in Spain, perhaps in his/her own property, whilst accompanied by his/her own car, with no need, whatsoever, to register the vehicle as Spanish!
> 
> ...



What has tax residency got to do with it?

I think you will find that if you are resident in Spain, then the limit is 30 days and not 6 months.

<quote>
_From all my research before bringing the car over this year, I understood that foreign registered cars could be legally driven on Spanish roads for up to 6 months, provided they are fully legal in their own country.

Imagine my surprise when I was stopped by the Guardia yesterday whilst driving my UK car. I was informed that because I own a property here in Spain, I can only drive my car on Spanish roads for a period of no more than 30 days. When I asked about the 6 month period, I was informed that this did not apply to anyone who owns property here. I was then issued with a notice informing me that I must re-register my car here in Spain within the next 30 days, or remove it from the country.

Due to the significant amount of UK cars I see on Spanish roads (both taxed or otherwise), I am aware that many people flout both the 30 day and the 6 month rules and this message is not aimed at them. But there must be many others in Spain who are totally unaware of this information and it is to those people that this message is aimed. Fortunately, we return home soon, so we will not be inconvenienced, but if we had been stopped earlier this year, we would have been in a very difficult position'._

</quote>


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - perhaps the real problem lies with a lack of understanding of the laws concerned - even Spanish_ Guardia Civil_ officers have been known to fine British drivers of UK registered vehicles, in error, on this issue, as a '_Google_' search would demonstrate..!


I'm more inclined to believe that plenty of British cars in Spain are simply brought over and driven without a thought for the legalities - certainly those I knew when I lived there had every intention of keeping their cars and marveling that they no longer needed to worry about road tax etc. One friend even went to the trouble of having his UK number plate made to look like a spanish registration plate, another deliberately went to the UK to buy a new car when his old UK one "died" and at the international school that my children attended, there were several british teachers turning up in british cars every morning, not to mention the pupils being driven in - this was a few years ago now, but in those days, it really was something expats didnt seem to worry about!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm more inclined to believe that plenty of British cars in Spain are simply brought over and driven without a thought for the legalities - certainly those I knew when I lived there had every intention of keeping their cars and marveling that they no longer needed to worry about road tax etc. One friend even went to the trouble of having his UK number plate made to look like a spanish registration plate, another deliberately went to the UK to buy a new car when his old UK one "died" and at the international school that my children attended, there were several british teachers turning up in british cars every morning, not to mention the pupils being driven in - this was a few years ago now, but in those days, it really was something expats didnt seem to worry about!
> 
> Jo xxx


yep - I personally know of lots of cars here being driven for years - just a few examples follow...

one family has been here 6 years & is still using the same 2 UK plated cars they drove over in 

another here 2 years & doing the same

another family I knew who were here 5 years & have since returned to the UK drove here & back again in the same UK plated car - & drove it every day they were here

another family which has been here 10 years has had a succession of UK plated clunkers :confused2: 

& then there's this...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/276353-my-car-got-towed.html


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Just wondering Jo, when you lived in Spain and your kids went to the international school and your husband commuted back to the UK for work, how did he avoid becoming fiscally resident in Spain. We are currently discussing this on another thread so please move this over if inappropriate here.

(other thread is the email address for the hacienda one)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rewdan said:


> Just wondering Jo, when you lived in Spain and your kids went to the international school and your husband commuted back to the UK for work, how did he avoid becoming fiscally resident in Spain. We are currently discussing this on another thread so please move this over if inappropriate here.
> 
> (other thread is the email address for the hacienda one)


Oh, I havent seen that lol!!!! Husband was never a resident of Spain, only a visitor. I was the resident and everything in Spain was in my name. He was in Spain for less (sadly, much less) than 183 days a year. He kept his flight receipts, he paid his taxes, NI in the UK and we had a home in the UK!!!!! I did tax returns in Spain declaring the rent I received from the UK property

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> Oh, I havent seen that lol!!!! Husband was never a resident of Spain, only a visitor. I was the resident and everything in Spain was in my name. He was in Spain for less (sadly, much less) than 183 days a year. He kept his flight receipts, he paid his taxes, NI in the UK and we had a home in the UK!!!!! I did tax returns in Spain declaring the rent I received from the UK property
> 
> Jo xxx


I thought that if a main earners family was resident in Spain, the earner was deemed be tax resident in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> I thought that if a main earners family was resident in Spain, the earner was deemed be tax resident in Spain?


 But, was my husband the main earner?????????? 



Jo xxx


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think it needs to be the main earner, but he has probably slipped under the radar!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> But, was my husband the main earner??????????
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


obviously not!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> obviously not!



Hand on heart, we tried to do everything legal and above board. we spoke to a gestor and we had a UK accountant. The gestor (didnt seem to want to guide us legally) suggested that my husband just gave me cash, which he didnt. The UK accountant told him to declare the school fees in the UK - which he did (in our heads, we offset that against the child allowance). I declared the rental on the UK house, which I received and my income in Spain. 

If we were fraudulent, it wasnt our intention and we went out of our way to do things properly - thats partly why husband didnt stay in Spain for too long, to avoid becoming a resident.

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... whats that saying "Nothing is certain but death and taxes" We have to deal with them!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> Hand on heart, we tried to do everything legal and above board. we spoke to a gestor and we had a UK accountant. The gestor (didnt seem to want to guide us legally) suggested that my husband just gave me cash, which he didnt. The UK accountant told him to declare the school fees in the UK - which he did (in our heads, we offset that against the child allowance). I declared the rental on the UK house, which I received and my income in Spain.
> 
> If we were fraudulent, it wasnt our intention and we went out of our way to do things properly - thats partly why husband didnt stay in Spain for too long, to avoid becoming a resident.
> 
> Jo xxx


Makes sense
x


----------



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

jojo said:


> Its a possible reason, whether its acceptable or not I guess. In certain areas, there is a "dislike" of expats arriving and taking the few jobs - no its not rational, nor is it right, but, if it is the UK registered car thats causing it to happen, the culprit would be better off informing the guardia of the car, rather than vandalising it!!
> 
> That said, are there other cars/non UK cars getting the same treatment and what do Carrefour have to say?? Altho they're not responsible financially, they may have CCTV or wardens who may offer advice or help??
> 
> Jo xxx


Carrefour have sidestepped the problem by saying "It is possible that the car park is not owned by Carrefour". How very French of them.


----------



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Of course not! Just might be their reasoning.
> 
> 
> Why are the vehicles in question not legalized? Don't forget, if they are here illegally then they might not even have valid insurance.
> ...


The plate is legal!!!!!!!! I do not spend more than 186 days a year in Spain. I do NOT have spanish Residencia and do NOT have a spanish driving licence.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PeteSm said:


> The plate is legal!!!!!!!! I do not spend more than 186 days a year in Spain. I do NOT have spanish Residencia and do NOT have a spanish driving licence.


If you and your car spend more than 90 days in spain, then it should be on spanish plates - your licence is neither here nor there, altho its a legal requirement that it has your correct address. So as an aside, maybe you need to look into that. But this isnt what the thread is really about, so....

The guardia should be your first port of call regarding the tyres

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

PeteSm said:


> The plate is legal!!!!!!!! I do not spend more than 186 days a year in Spain. I do NOT have spanish Residencia and do NOT have a spanish driving licence.


I presume you mean 183 days which is the amount of time before you become tax-resident.

But this has nothing to do with it. You are deemed resident after 90 days! Having the physical piece of paper is also neither here nor there.

Having a Spanish driving licence is also irrelevant. You can stay using a UK licence for as long as you want provided it is still current. The address on a UK licence does not have to be your actual address (if you live in Spain then it simply can't be).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Having a Spanish driving licence is also irrelevant. You can stay using a UK licence for as long as you want provided it is still current. The address on a UK licence does not have to be your actual address (if you live in Spain then it simply can't be).


That is a "hazy" one, cos my daughter was "chastised" by the police a while ago when she was stopped for speeding, for not having her correct address on her licence - they told her they could fine her - but they didnt ?!! Nowt to do with Spain tho, but I guess the authorities like to know where to send "stuff"

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> That is a "hazy" one, cos my daughter was "chastised" by the police a while ago when she was stopped for speeding, for not having her correct address on her licence - they told her they could fine her - but they didnt ?!! Nowt to do with Spain tho, but I guess the authorities like to know where to send "stuff"
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree but there is a piece on the DVLA website (which I will try and find) which states that they understand that when people move abraoad, the address on their licence will not be correct. This they accept and is fully legal.

The authorities have many other ways of 'getting in touch' - NIE, car registration, car insurance etc. etc.

The police, as usual, are wrong on this point.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

PeteSm said:


> The plate is legal!!!!!!!! I do not spend more than 186 days a year in Spain. I do NOT have spanish Residencia and do NOT have a spanish driving licence.


So how long do YOU spend in Spain? If it is more than 90 days then the law says that you are deemed to be resident whether you have registered or not. You then have up to 90 days to get your vehicle re-registered on Spanish plates making an absolute maximum of 180 days. If you come here frequently then the 90 days may not have to be consecutive just as the 183 days for tax residency don't have to be and if you also have any centre of your life in Spain then you may well be deemed to be tax resident if you are here at all irrespective of the 183 days.

The driving licence question is irrelevant. BTW, you do have a medical certificate to accompany your UK licence?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Still when you think about this issue (car being legal) it sounds a little crazy.

Mr & Mrs Smith are now retired and they now decide its about time that they bought a nice holiday home in Spain (or anywhere in Europe)
Now old Mr Smith is a cautious fellow and likes to spend a good deal of time looking/pondering before committing their hard earned money.
Lets start at the top Mrs Smith (wisely) says and work our way down one side and back up the other as lets face it we are in no rush to get anywhere.

Well Santander is nice in May (they have read) and by July they have arrived in Puerto banus to see what all the fuss is about, turns out its not their cup of tea so spending a week or two with Bert & Betty down in Mijas they decide to wander on.

Well you get the drift ?

So as they leave Jaca (lots to see there) to head home via the ferry the nice Mr GC waves his lollipop and pulls them in, how long have you been here ?, as long as that !

The rest is history as is their beloved Morris Minor that has served them for the past 30 years.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this a Spanish ex pat forum or a place to be interrogated by the Gestapo? Bloody hell some of you lot should get a grip. This is a discussion board for help and advice. Someone posted about their car being vandalised to A) forewarn others and B) perhaps seek advice from people who had been in the same position. 

If some of you are so aggrieved that someone MIGHT be driving outside the rules then contact the authorities. Otherwise can I suggest that if you can't help or offer advice on the actual subject matter than you say nothing. Being so sanctimonious and hijacking the thread into some vehicle matriculation witch hunt just makes you look bitter and twisted and doesn't help one iota


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Is this a Spanish ex pat forum or a place to be interrogated by the Gestapo? Bloody hell some of you lot should get a grip. This is a discussion board for help and advice. Someone posted about their car being vandalised to A) forewarn others and B) perhaps seek advice from people who had been in the same position.
> 
> If some of you are so aggrieved that someone MIGHT be driving outside the rules then contact the authorities. Otherwise can I suggest that if you can't help or offer advice on the actual subject matter than you say nothing. Being so sanctimonious and hijacking the thread into some vehicle matriculation witch hunt just makes you look bitter and twisted and doesn't help one iota


Maybe, but I guess it started off as a possible reason/motive - which it is. However, as with most long threads, its digressed "thread drift". 

IMO, as long as the guardia have been informed, then its up to them to try to catch the perpetrators, In the meantime, be careful where we park our cars

Jo xxx


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

jojo said:


> Maybe, but I guess it started off as a possible reason/motive - which it is. However, as with most long threads, its digressed "thread drift".
> 
> IMO, as long as the guardia have been informed, then its up to them to try to catch the perpetrators, In the meantime, be careful where we park our cars
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah I accept that. What gets me is that some of these people moaning about people's illegal cars will quite happily be watching British TV via some technically illegal proxy server equipment on the internet in breach of tv licensing requirements knowing full well that UK tv services on line are not available overseas but choose to bypass this. But that's another subject for another thread and not designed to be "Drifting" off thread. 

Glass houses and all that eh?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> Yeah I accept that. What gets me is that some of these people moaning about people's illegal cars will quite happily be watching British TV via some technically illegal proxy server equipment on the internet in breach of tv licensing requirements knowing full well that UK tv services on line are not available overseas but choose to bypass this. But that's another subject for another thread and not designed to be "Drifting" off thread.
> 
> Glass houses and all that eh?


Out of interest, can you post a reference to the law which prohibits this?
I presume you are referring to watching tv via the internet? I don't do that but I would if our internet speed were up to it

Watching Sky TV via satellite is not 'illegal', it's a breach of contract. Sky have perhaps a million overseas viewers in all parts of Europe. They choose to turn a blind eye as they don't want to lose the revenue.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> Is this a Spanish ex pat forum or a place to be interrogated by the Gestapo? Bloody hell some of you lot should get a grip. This is a discussion board for help and advice. Someone posted about their car being vandalised to A) forewarn others and B) perhaps seek advice from people who had been in the same position.
> 
> If some of you are so aggrieved that someone MIGHT be driving outside the rules then contact the authorities. Otherwise can I suggest that if you can't help or offer advice on the actual subject matter than you say nothing. Being so sanctimonious and hijacking the thread into some vehicle matriculation witch hunt just makes you look bitter and twisted and doesn't help one iota


Hi - I agree with you! In addition, it would seem that several OPs here, who've participated in said _'witch-hun_t' have, at best, only a hazy understanding of the law re. the legality of UK cars being driven in Spain! BTW, so does the _Guardia Civi_l, given its propensity for fining perfectly law-abiding Brits. in their GB plated cars! 

As I've posted, previously, there's no excuse, IMO, for anyone to vandalise a foreign- registered car in Spain - any more than would be the case in the UK! It's the vandals who should be reported to the Police, surely?

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I agree with you! In addition, it would seem that several OPs here, who've participated in said _'witch-hun_t' have, at best, only a hazy understanding of the law re. the legality of UK cars being driven in Spain! BTW, so does the _Guardia Civi_l, given its propensity for fining perfectly law-abiding Brits. in their GB plated cars!
> 
> As I've posted, previously, there's no excuse, IMO, for anyone to vandalise a foreign- registered car in Spain - any more than would be the case in the UK! It's the vandals who should be reported to the Police, surely?
> 
> ...


There is no excuse for vandalising any car or property, but the British car in question, was it the only car vandalised or perhaps the vandals have been targeting Spanish cars as well. We had vandals near us damaging expat property, but the culprits got caught and they were young British expats.

There was a spell here in my area where Expats were complaining that the police were picking on expats, yet several locals I know have also been stopped. My gestor got a denuncia because her ITV had only 4 days left. She showed the officer her appointment to have the ITV the next day and he was not happy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I agree with you! In addition, it would seem that several OPs here, who've participated in said _'witch-hun_t' have, at best, only a hazy understanding of the law re. the legality of UK cars being driven in Spain! BTW, so does the _Guardia Civi_l, given its propensity for fining perfectly law-abiding Brits. in their GB plated cars!
> 
> As I've posted, previously, there's no excuse, IMO, for anyone to vandalise a foreign- registered car in Spain - any more than would be the case in the UK! It's the vandals who should be reported to the Police, surely?
> 
> ...


Does the Guardia have a 'propensity' for fining law- abiding Brits?? 
Not in my experience. 
I once forgot to switch on my lights, was stopped by a GC officer and politely asked to switch them on.

No witch-hunt here that I can see, merely a justified moan at the many Brits who seem to think they can do what they like here and that Spanish law doesn't apply to them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I agree with you! In addition, it would seem that several OPs here, who've participated in said _'witch-hun_t' have, at best, only a hazy understanding of the law re. the legality of UK cars being driven in Spain! BTW, so does the _Guardia Civi_l, given its propensity for fining perfectly law-abiding Brits. in their GB plated cars!
> 
> As I've posted, previously, there's no excuse, IMO, for anyone to vandalise a foreign- registered car in Spain - any more than would be the case in the UK! It's the vandals who should be reported to the Police, surely?
> 
> ...


there's no witch hunt - simply pointing out the possible reasoning behind what is happening

if some here don't understand the rules re: foreign plated cars in Spain - then it's logical that others (those slashing the tyres) might not either

no-one can deny though that *many *people ignore the rules, even when they know them 

& as I think we have all said on this thread - the OP (*O*riginal* P*oster - the one who started the discussion, not other contributors to the discsussion, to be clear as to what OP means) should be reporting it to the guardia

that's the only solution

and as we've all agreed - even IF the cars were here illegally, that doesn't give anyone the right to slash tyres


so to the OP, PeteSm .......have you reported it to guardia & what action was taken?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Does the Guardia have a 'propensity' for fining law- abiding Brits??
> Not in my experience.
> I once forgot to switch on my lights, was stopped by a GC officer and politely asked to switch them on.
> 
> No witch-hunt here that I can see, merely a justified moan at the many Brits who seem to think they can do what they like here and that Spanish law doesn't apply to them.


you're right - they don't

you need to be doing something wrong before you come to their attention

I was contacted via facebook quite a while ago by someone who lives here - no getting around it - has 3 kids in state school here

was stopped for some kind of driving infraction, managed to convince the police that he was on holiday, he was driving a UK plated car & was given an on the spot fine (I'm still not clear if that was legal)

wanted to know whether he could complain about the fine

as we talked it became clear that he isn't registered as resident, although because he's considered resident simply because he'd been here so long (well over a year at the time) he shouldn't have been driving the UK plated car - which by the way had no insurance, no MOT etc, either, was working on the black...... I said I'd be happy to go to the Guardia with him to translate but that he'd be opening a HUGE can of worms for himself 

so maybe he should just 'put up & shut up' & get his paperwork in order, matriculate the car, register as autónomo etc.

he still hasn't


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I wonder how many fines were given, rather than a caution or kindly word of warning, because of the arrogant often downright rude and ignorant attitude of some Brits when stopped by the policia or GC....
There is a tendency in the UK for people to adopt a generally disrespectful attitude to the police albeit sometimes understandable...but that bolshie attitude is unacceptable here. I learnt my lesson very quickly...once, tired and fractious very late at night at Malaga Airport, having been bussed there because of bad weather at Gibraltar, I took offence at the brusque way a police officer spoke to me and said 'How dare you speak to me like that!' in a sadly typical Brit manner.
I got told in no uncertain tones that I was in Spain, would behave myself or I wouldn't be flying anywhere that night but spending it in a secure place in Malaga.
Not wishing to spend the night with Malaga's thieves and tarts, I apologised and received a gracious smile and a 'Nada pasa'. But I learnt my lesson.
Same in the Czech Republic. The first time I did something trivial that in the UK would have received a 'Don't do it again' I behaved in a what on retrospect was an arrogant, 'imperial' manner...and got a really massive fine. Mind you, the Czech police are notorious for fining foreigners and pocketing the proceeds. I got fined five times in all in year one when I had a GB sticker on my Czech car as well as the CZ one - I put it there to warn road users as Sandra wasn't experienced in 'foreign' driving. When I cottoned on and removed the sticker...no more fines.
Whenever I drive up the A7 to Malaga I notice very many UK plated cars as I pass through Mijas, Fuengirola, Torremolinos. Round here there are few but those that have UK plates are often LHD , a sure giveaway.
We got rid of two good UK plated cars I in particular wanted to keep..a BMW and Merc, both convertibles, because of wanting to be legal.
And can you really compare watching UK tv with driving a possibly uninsured car which may never have had an MOT or ITV check and which could as a consequence be in an unroadworthy condition?
I think not.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Could someone point me to the law that says if you own a holiday home in Spain as a non-resident, come over in your car several times a year, maybe spend a couple of months in the winter and so totalling more than 90 days a year but less than 183, you are required to register your car with Spanish plates?

If that's really the case then I think some sort of sanity check is needed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Could someone point me to the law that says if you own a holiday home in Spain as a non-resident, come over in your car several times a year, maybe spend a couple of months in the winter and so totalling more than 90 days a year but less than 183, you are required to register your car with Spanish plates?
> 
> If that's really the case then I think some sort of sanity check is needed.


there isn't one

it's 90 *consecutive *days that triggers residency


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Could someone point me to the law that says if you own a holiday home in Spain as a non-resident, come over in your car several times a year, maybe spend a couple of months in the winter and so totalling more than 90 days a year but less than 183, you are required to register your car with Spanish plates?
> 
> If that's really the case then I think some sort of sanity check is needed.


I agree with you, I can't see that you would need Spanish plates, that being the case. If it was, when you went back to the UK you would need to change back to British plates. 

I will say this about motoring offences whether in Spain or the UK. You are guilty until you prove your innocence, everything else, you are innocent until you are proven guilty!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I wonder how many fines were given, rather than a caution or kindly word of warning, because of the arrogant often downright rude and ignorant attitude of some Brits when stopped by the policia or GC....


Of course the problem here is that we have so many _former_ captains of British industry, with self professed records of entreprenurial achievement, along with guys who've served in the Army, Navy, and Air Force _simultaneously_.....there's bound to be cultural misunderstandings Mary.

Because if you're one of those illustrious individuals that I described, then you don't expect to get your collar felt by Johnny Foreigner speaking some incomprehensible language when you're driving your illegal car to the local Brit car boot sale.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Of course the problem here is that we have so many _former_ captains of British industry, with self professed records of entreprenurial achievement, along with guys who've served in the Army, Navy, and Air Force _simultaneously_.....there's bound to be cultural misunderstandings Mary.
> 
> Because if you're one of those illustrious individuals that I described, then you don't expect to get your collar felt by Johnny Foreigner speaking some incomprehensible language when you're driving your illegal car to the local Brit car boot sale.


Well, I learnt my lesson muy rapido.... I don't behave like the late extremely rude and arrogant Princess Margaret. We smile and say 'Hola' to the local cops, they smile at us. They like our dog.
A sad thing when you reach the age when men shout'Guapo!' at your dog and not 'Guapa! ' at you..

But I really do think a lot of the problems people experience not only with the police but in general is down to attitude. I think many Brits just don't understand how rough and rude some of us seem to locals. 
People say the Spanish are noisy which of course is true...but Spanish noise is different to British noise: it's a happy, sociable noise whereas Brit noise is usually aggressive and alcohol is involved.

I find that Spanish men and young people are extremely polite and respectful to 'mature' British women.
But then we don't go around screeching, half-p****d and wth our t**s hanging out.
So what's not to respect?

Oh..I forgot: a workman shouted 'Hey rubia!' at Sandra and barked at Azor when she was walking him the other day. But then, as she said ruefully , he was quite a long way away and on a high building......


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - apologies for returning to this topic after a month's break, but I'm catching up on the Forum, generally, after a period of irregular 'online' availability.

Here's an article from a 2012 edition of my least favourite UK newspaper, the _'Daily Mail_' - eeek! My reasoning is sound, despite any signs to the contrary...! There are listed examples of the type of tactics used by thieves, on Spanish roads, to rob GB registered vehicles and others of their contents! 

The hideaway crime gangs hitting holiday Brits in Spain: Hundreds driving British-registered vehicles or hire cars having money and possessions taken | Mail Online

As is clear, there were many incidents of this kind, during that year. It would be interesting to see the statistics for 2013, too. Obviously, drivers with non-Spanish reg. plates need to be made very aware of the methods employed by these thieves - some would seem very scary, indeed, especially to anyone targeted whilst travelling unaccompanied, on a motorway!

BTW, in the '_Readers' Comments_' section, below the Daily Mail's article, there are listed yet further examples of such robberies, with descriptions of the tactics employed. 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" A hotspot for the gangs is the AP7 motorway between the French border and the Alicante region in southern Spain."


This is what I cannot understand. It is a toll road ; the thieves are captive on it if the police were inclined to do something about it. 
The whole section from the south of France down to Alicante is like it & you have to be aware. I run a camera in the car that records everything & carry pepper spray & ammonia .
I always assume , when I am up there, that everyone including the Police are thieves & treat them as such.


----------



## onlytone (May 31, 2012)

rewdan said:


> chances are it's a distraction crime attempt. They will be going in one door to steel stuff whilst you are on the other side of the car fixing the spare wheel on. Happened to me in Barcelona once but I caught them out as I had to get the locking wheel nut adapter out of the glove box and found a bandit trying the passenger door. I managed to scare them off with the wheel nut wrench that was conveniently in my hand at the time.


seems strange that you should be walking about with a locking nut wrench in your hand


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

Bad to hear that some people is getting their cars vandalized, luckily I haven't suffered anything like that but things are getting way harsher. For example, last year someone opened my car's door lock bending the door frame (I drive a late 70's / early 80's car so it's fairly easy to do so) just to steal some music CD's and a 10 year old CD player as I don't have anything really valuable on the car. But anyway it made me remember when I was a kid in the 90's when my parents had to hide the radio to prevent the robbers from breaking the window glasses, and I was told that in the 80's it was way worse! So being too careful is never bad but neither be paranoid about it.

Probably as some people alredy said it's probable that the ones screwing up your tires were trying to scam or rob you in some way, after all if you are using UK plates it's quite easy to assume that: you're foreigner, you don't speak the language or at all and that you don't know how to legally defend yourself while in Spain. If you are a permanent resident and want to have nearly no issues with those people it's easy: blend in. Get spanish plates and forget about those things.

I find rather strange all those people getting stopped by robbers in the... *AP-7?* Seriously? That highway is so much looked after by the Guardia Civil that most drivers are more concentrated on the speedometer checking that they're not exceeding the limit than looking at the road. Getting assaulted in the AP-7 sounds so strange... :confused2:

That doesn't mean that assaults don't happen at all but I doubt many expats will suffer them in their life in Spain. Avoid unnamed reads (those living in Alicante, rural roads withouth a CV-XXXX whatever number identifier) if driving very late (like 4 AM) and if you must do so, know where you're at and the surroundings very well. If you feel like you're going to be stopped (a early 80's beaten up Mercedes stopping quite suddenly for so reason in a deserted road in the middle of an orange tree field? Hmm... :suspicious avoid stopping and get into a main road (again, provincial marked (CV-XXXX stuff), with decent asphalt and two lanes) as fast as you can (but safe, of course! :eyebrows. Be cautious when your common sense tells you to and you'll be safe.

And... From what I've been reading in this post, some expats seem to be quite brave playing around or getting angry at the Guardia Civil! Foreigners maybe don't realise it but remember, the Guardia Civil aren't _cops_, they're a *military force.* As the Wikipedia says:



Wikipedia said:


> The Civil Guard (Spanish: Guardia Civil; [ˈɡwarðja θiˈβil]) is the Spanish gendarmerie. It has foreign peace-keeping missions and maintains military status and is the equivalent of a federal military-status police force. As a police force, the Guardia Civil is comparable today to the French Gendarmerie, the Italian Carabinieri, the Portuguese National Republican Guard and the Dutch Royal Marechaussee as it is part of the European Gendarmerie.


I wouldn't play with them too much if I was you! If you were driving with a blown low beam bulb and get stopped, or any other reason they may tell you the better thing you can do is be polite and they will be polite. Don't forget that. Plus, be grateful if they speak in English to you as they haven't got any obligation to do so.

And for the foreign drivers with no spanish plates, no MOT and no insurance, I hope that I never drive near you!  I can't care less about you paying taxes to the local caciques, or complying with the ancient spanish homologation laws but really, *no insurance?* What if I we have and accident and you're the one liable for it? Oh, well. :tsk:


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

onlytone said:


> seems strange that you should be walking about with a locking nut wrench in your hand


Not sure why it's confusing to you but I will try to explain in a simpler way.

I wasn't strolling around with the wrench in my hand, I was changing the rear off side (uk car for clarity) wheel with it. On realising that I needed one of those star shaped type wheel nut adapter things that was in a small plastic box in the glove compartment (front near side if it helps), I proceeded in a direct and quickest route from the rear off side wheel that I was attempting to remove to the front passenger door.

It was during this journey from rear wheel to passenger door that I noticed a couple of Bandits attempting to enter my vehicle without permission via the passenger door.

I did indeed have the wheel nut wrench in my hand, and coupled with the fact that I was mid thirties, 6' 4'', 16 stone, reasonably fit, definitely very angry and more than prepared to take them on, they fled and that is probably the best thing that could have happened all round.

There was another attack withing 15 minutes of the first when more Bandits approached in a plain car pretending to be police and directing me to move on to who knows where. They also left with their tails between their legs.

I hope this addresses your frown.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Does the Guardia have a 'propensity' for fining law- abiding Brits??
> Not in my experience.
> I once forgot to switch on my lights, was stopped by a GC officer and politely asked to switch them on.
> 
> No witch-hunt here that I can see, merely a justified moan at the many Brits who seem to think they can do what they like here and that Spanish law doesn't apply to them.


Hi - if you _google_ this topic, you'll come across SEVERAL links to complaints by British expats. and tourists re. encounters with Guardia Civil Police on Spanish roads. Here's one:

Are you keeping a UK registered car in Spain???: it's only 30 days NOT 6 months before you need to re-register it in Spain, according to the Guardia!


As I've posted, previously, it is quite legal for a British registered and plated vehicle to be driven by a British driver in Spain for a maximum of six months! This information is from direct from the UK Govt.'s own website (see my other post for the link).

I've checked, today, with the UK office concerned, by phone - and have been advised that residency or otherwise does* not* affect this legislation. For instance, a British citizen with Spanish residency, or tourist owner of a Spanish property, could own a car registered, plated and garaged in the UK; but could choose to bring it to Spain for up to six months each year, or for lesser periods, more often. This would be entirely legal! 

The six months' limit applies to the year _in total_, so it would be illegal to return the car to Spain following a previous six month period within the same year. 

As I've stated, previously - the Guardia Civil* is* stopping and fining British drivers for infringements which have *not* been committed. The problem would be, presumably, to attempt to explain this to the officers concerned and to retrieve the cash payments made- without infringing Spanish Law, for real..! 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - if you _google_ this topic, you'll come across SEVERAL links to complaints by British expats. and tourists re. encounters with Guardia Civil Police on Spanish roads. Here's one:
> 
> Are you keeping a UK registered car in Spain???: it's only 30 days NOT 6 months before you need to re-register it in Spain, according to the Guardia!
> 
> ...


As I said here:



38/1992 Law said:


> The use or circulation of the vehicles in Spain will be liable to the imposition those which are in the term of 30 days after the start of it's use in Spain, extending to 60 days if the consequence of it's use is the movement of the vehicle's holder main home to the spanish territory.


And searching on the internet I've also confirmed it here and here. :confused2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

andoba said:


> As I said here:
> 
> 
> 
> And searching on the internet I've also confirmed it here and here. :confused2:




Yes but this , EU rules ;

Article 3

Temporary importation of certain means of transport for private use

Where a private vehicle, caravan, pleasure boat, private aircraft, tricycle or bicycle is imported temporarily, the item imported shall be exempt from the taxes specified in Article 1 for a period, continuous or otherwise, of not more than six months in any 12 months, provided that: (a) the individual importing such goods: (aa) has his normal residence in a Member State other than the Member State of temporary importation; 


Overrides Spanish national law , as it does in all EU states unless National law offers greater rights to the citizen.

From here;
EUR-Lex - 31983L0182 - EN

We have the same problem in areas of Almeria where the GC think that possession of an NIE makes you resident. 
This same '30 day' nonsense.
The only way around the problem for the people concerned is to obtain a 'certificate of non-residency ' from the national police.


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes but this , EU rules ;
> 
> Article 3
> 
> ...


Oh well, try explaining that to any officer, Guardia Civil or judge...


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes but this , EU rules ;
> 
> Article 3
> 
> ...


Hi - thanks for the clarification. Having been advised, today, that _residency_ in Spain would not prohibit a UK citizen from driving a British registered/plated car in the peninsular for up to six months, quite legally, I'd assumed that _residency_, in that case, would be of the temporary nature, only. Does your phrase _'normal residency'_ refer to the permanent status? 

What would be the case, for example, IYO, should a UK citizen/ Spanish (temporary) resident borrow a friend's British registered car, import it, temporarily - and then proceed to drive it within Spain for six months? Given that he/she would not be the owner, I can see no earthly reason why the car might need to be registered in Spain and issued with Spanish plates - that would seem to be nonsensical..! 

BTW, of course, you're right to point out that EU Law trumps Spanish/British Law! 

My former husband had to ensure that the_ Health and Safety_ dept. within his UK - based company, was kept up-to-date and legal. Every week, it seemed, yet another batch of new or amended pages of EU legislation, on this topic, would arrive on his desk! 
There was always a tight deadline for implementation of any new such law and of changes to existing ones. The consequent need to train staff to understand and practise these, within the workplace was vital and legally necessary (especially where national UK Law was being superceded); but this seemed not to be of concern to our MEPs - so additional financial resources (and time) were rarely allocated..!

In the case of Spain's _Guardia Civil_, there would seem to be an urgent need for training, re. the rights of EU citizens to import cars, temporarily, from other EU states and to drive them for up to six months - without being fined for failing to register such vehicles as Spanish! Given the current economic crisis, the funds would need to come from Brussels...!


Saludos,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

andoba said:


> Oh well, try explaining that to any officer, Guardia Civil or judge...


Hi - last time I looked, Spain was still in the EU...!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - thanks for the clarification. Having been advised, today, that _residency_ in Spain would not prohibit a UK citizen from driving a British registered/plated car in the peninsular for up to six months, quite legally, I'd assumed that _residency_, in that case, would be of the temporary nature, only. Does your phrase _'normal residency'_ refer to the permanent status?
> 
> What would be the case, for example, IYO, should a UK citizen/ Spanish (temporary) resident borrow a friend's British registered car, import it, temporarily - and then proceed to drive it within Spain for six months? Given that he/she would not be the owner, I can see no earthly reason why the car might need to be registered in Spain and issued with Spanish plates - that would seem to be nonsensical..!
> 
> ...


The phrase in that link is " has his normal residence in a Member State other than the Member State of temporary importation; " 
which means he lives in another state & is only a visitor & lives & has residency in another state.

In any EU country a national ,or a foreign resident who lives there permanently & regardless of having a registration certificate , cannot drive any vehicle with foreign registration. The exceptions are, Professional drivers or private drivers who have hired the vehicle elsewhere in the EU & are driving in there own country & employees of a hire company that are required to return the foreign hired vehicle to either a local depot or back to another EU country.

I.E.
I live in Spain & am a registered permanent resident but British citizen. I cannot drive anything here that does not have Spanish registration.Anyone who is of any nationality that is visiting me can drive my car legally , with my permission.
If ,for example, You have a family member over like I did last summer , my nephew a British citizen & resident, he could/did drive my car legally In spain & also. legally in France/Belgium. Once we got over to the UK he could know longer drive it ,legally, as he is a British resident. 

So basically if you do not live permanently in the country you can drive anything ,with any plates ,for 6 months. If you live there you can only drive a car with that countries registration plates.
Hope this clarifies it a bit better.


----------

